# Flower for Sourdough?



## joshs (Apr 27, 2010)

The flour I used was self rising that was bleached is this ok


----------



## grampyskids (Apr 27, 2010)

Self-rising flour-no way, never and nada! Self-rising is just what is says, it has a leavening agent in it. You need to use bread flour because it has a higher gluten content which is needed to develop the texture.


----------



## bassman (Apr 27, 2010)

grampy has it right.  I only use bread flour.  Only use Martha White's if you don't know any other possible way to make biscuits!


----------



## joshs (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to the store and didn't see any bread flour and the lady working there had no idea what it was. So What do I need to look for? What does it have on the bag it is in? Is it with all the other flour?


----------



## bassman (Apr 27, 2010)

Good grief!  Where do you live, Josh?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Safeway, Albertson's, Kroger or any other major super market as well as Wal Mart super centers should carry bread flour.  I buy mine at Sam's Club because a 25 pound bag is only a little over $6.00.  In the grocery store, you will find it right along with the all purpose flour and wheat flour.  Gold Medal comes to mind as one brand that I know makes bread flour.  Hope this helps.


----------



## joshs (Apr 27, 2010)

In a small town with one small grocery. Guess I will have to go to the Wally World 3 towns over. Thanks For all the help Guys.


----------



## walle (Apr 27, 2010)

Josh,
I would try a 5# bag of all purpose flour first, that's what I use and I think even the Master himself (Bassman) would eat a piece a my SD toast if it had enough of his cherry syrup/jelly on it!

Even in your small town, you can find it.  If you're not happy, then go three towns over when it's on the way, and try "bread" flour.


----------



## joshs (Apr 28, 2010)

Got the bread flour. The one I started with self rising flowerstarted smelling like stinky feet tosed it out today. The one I started with the All purpose,yeast,water,and milk smells good. But it was suppose to be Amish Friendship Bread. I think it is the same as sourdough just with differrant ingrediants.


----------



## bassman (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll have to admit that once I did make some sourdough using all purpose four.  Problem is, ever since then I've been getting older every day!  Take my word for it, use the bread flour.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 28, 2010)

I have only used the all purpose flour so far and it is pretty tasty! (three 2 loaf weeks in a row since I got my starter!!). I will have to get the bread flour for this weeks batch. will it make a texture and flavor difference? 

any other secrets?


----------



## walle (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually I was bragging to Bassman over the weekend on what a great batch of SD I turned out... just so happens that I DID try bread flour from Sams... and what did I say... something like "maybe this is the best batch of bread I've ever made..." or something like that...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until this post, I didn't even think about about the flour as I have always used AP flour. 

If that's what did it, and I have to believe Bassman, then YES it made a big difference on both texture and flavor.

You be the judge:
Regular batch using AP flour


Very good flavor, just a little heavy....

Bassman's suggestion of Bread Flour


Biggest difference I could see and taste is that the second batch is worth a darn as building material...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually just having a little fun here - the top picture was a horrid test batch that I didn't let my sponge go long enough.

Bread flour does make a difference, AP will work fine as well if you don't have access to bread flour.


----------



## bassman (Apr 28, 2010)

Badfrog, the bread flour isn't really a "secret" since in the recipe I sent you, it's the first ingredient in mixing the dough.


----------



## squirrel (May 12, 2010)

I have to admit, I am a flour junkie! I have 18 different types of flour! I do alot of baking and it is sooooo true that the type of flour you use is very important. I use King Arthur products and they are a little more expensive, but so worth it. Here's a pic. I know, I need help! LOL!


----------



## flagriller (May 12, 2010)

King Arthur flour is by far the best.


----------



## hog warden (May 14, 2010)

I thought maybe I was off the deep end.....



But after seeing Squirrel's collection.....I'm just a beginner!

She has stuff the folks at KA don't even know they have. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until recently, I was using primarily KA products. They are good. But I recently picked up a book on sourdough in which the author claims to have tested a whole hosts of flours and had concluded that a lot of inexpensive all purpose flours do just as well, if not better. The theory being the yeasts in sourdough are not as active as commercial yeasts and don't have the "oomph" to stretch the gluten strands of bread flours. You get a lot of small holes vs. a few larger ones. But the same guy also said you get the holes by using a wetter dough. Others claim you need the stronger gluten of bread flours to hold up to the heavy abuse sourdough bacteria and yeasts impose with long fermentation times needed for the sour flavor. I take it all in, but the only way to know for sure is to test it. At $2.30 a bag, its cheap fun........and keeps me out of the bars at night.


----------

